# Camping with a witchy mare



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds to me like that horse would need to be picketed well out of reach of any other horses. I had a friend with a gelding who didn't play well with others, so he was either in an electric corral by himself or was picketed on the end of the line with lots of space between him and the next horse.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That's the only thing I can think of, keep her out of kicking/biting range of other horses. If there is a way of training a mare not be witchy to the boys she don't happen to like, I have never heard of it.


----------

